
Preparing a marketing plan for your startup - master54

======
aaroneous
I think it's great to brainstorm, and have a bank of marketing ideas that you
can pull from. With a startup, things change fast, so I'm not sure a
'comprehensive time-phased marketing plan' is the route to go.

------
master54
How many of you have a comprehensive time-phased marketing plan for your
startup that goes beyond getting on digg, techcrunch and delicious?

~~~
dshah
Plans? We don't need no stinkin' plans (particularly not a time-phased one).

Seriously: Marketing success (like software development success) seems to be
highly correlated with getting something out there and iterating as frequently
as possible based on feedback.

Writing a plan is fine (if that floats your boat), but it often creates the
delusion that you can actually control and predict how things are going to go.

~~~
nickb
No planning? Heh... and then you'll wonder why everything around you is
crumbling.

"In preparing for battle I have always found that plans are useless, but
planning is indispensable." ~ Dwight D. Eisenhower

